# 24 hour sale! "youre the shade of casper" Buy 2 Melanotan-ll get 1 FREE!



## TwisT (Jan 27, 2011)

Time to get some color on you!

99$ for 3 vials shipped anywhere in the world for the next 24 hours! PM ME!

(Doesn't include Australia... because you guys suck.)

-T


----------

